# Classic Bolink Fastruck!



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

*Bolink 1390 Fastruck
*


















Hey everyone,

I thought this might interest some of you hobbyists out there. This is my *Bolink 1390 Fastruck*. I have had this kit since I was 13 years old (I'm now 25). Unfortunately I do not have the original body and I don't think it's available anymore. *If anyone knows where I could get an original body, please let me know.*
*
I am having a hard time finding a body that fits this truck nicely. The width of the front wheelbase measures 7.5 inches (190mm). The width of the rear wheelbase measures 8 inches (203mm). The total length from front to rear tire measures 13 inches (330mm). Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.*

Thanks for looking.

Jim


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, the wheelbase measured from the center of the axles is actually 10.5 inches. I screwed up that minor detail.


----------



## KRITER (May 21, 2002)

*Truck Body*

Jim, Try Windtunnel Racing they have alot of the old Bolink molds. Give them a call it will be the closest body that you are looking for. Good luck, KRITER. :wave:


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, I emailed Rob to see what he can do for me. Thanks again.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

rj speed, they seem to have alot of stuff out that i swear is bolink LOL


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I ended up with a Parma El Camino body. Fits perfectly. Have a look.

Any recommendations on decals and such? I plan on getting black rims to start.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

pink i see pink .. o did i say pink lol REAL RACERS WARE PINK lol

and the rims you have just paint them black .. less then buying new ones unless you need tires .


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> pink i see pink .. o did i say pink lol REAL RACERS WARE PINK lol
> 
> and the rims you have just paint them black .. less then buying new ones unless you need tires .


I have pink in my Losi 22 paint job, but I was going for a realistic El Camino look on this particular shell.

What kind of paint should I use for the rims? I'm guessing Pactra Polycarbonate paint would hold up.

P.S. I'm still buying new black rims/wheels that are PINK tire compound....how about that?


----------



## KRITER (May 21, 2002)

*Black Wheels*

DON'T paint them dye them. Use RIT clothing dye and you can dye them with the tires mounted. {It does not hurt the foam}. KRITER :wave:


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

sweet, I'll give it a try...thanks!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Windtunnel / Murdock has COLORED wheels if that's something you are interested in. Almost everyone else except those old TRC's and RC4LESS uses Black wheels. (RC4Less uses Orange)


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

i dyed my rims black,,,,i'm good to go


----------

